# Duck Decoys For Sale



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

There are 23 G&H gadwall and widgeon decoys and 2 Carrylite diver dekes. These are pretty pricey if you buy them new. I don't want them anymore. Do you think they are worth $60.00? They all have good anchors and line.
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

what are you doing with a bunch of grey duck decoys anyway?

i was under the presumption all you shot were mallards and pintails??


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Ha! I've been holding on to them in case I have a change of heart, but now I guess those gray ducks will be safe from me forever!
R


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Are these sold?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Johnnycake sent me a PM and said he wanted them. We had a mix-up and I couldn't be contacted for a few days. For now, they are spoken for, but not finalized. When that happens, I'll take down this post. A few people have PM'd me to get a chance at them if the sale falls through.
R


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pm sent back!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Dekes are sold.
R


----------

